

Microsoft Offers Surface RT for Students Around the World at $199 for 32GB Model - WinObs
http://www.windowsobserver.com/2013/06/17/microsoft-offers-surface-rt-for-students-around-the-world-at-199-for-32gb-model/

======
ellicottvilleny
To schools, not students. You have to be the purchasing agent for a school
board to make this purchase.

------
WinObs
The school can coordinate the purchase as a whole but have the students buy
them initially.

Then the school submits the purchase order to get the devices.

And of course the school could just purchase them outright for their students.

------
Tmmrn
The most important question: Can you buy it without windows?

